# Can my Motherboard take it?



## JoeRAB (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi,
I am thinking about getting 8gb of RAM. But im just making sure that my motherboard can take it. Will a Packard Bell H57M01 with 2 spare DIMM slots cope with: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit (http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr3-pc3-12800/1600mhz/cmz8gx3m2a1600c9.html) ?
Thanks Guys


----------



## claptonman (Dec 10, 2011)

Can you post the model of the computer, not just the motherboard? Not getting good info online for it.

Do you have a manual for it? Look up the memory specs and post them.


----------



## JoeRAB (Dec 10, 2011)

The model is a Packard Bell iXtreme*M5741. And I haven't got my booklet. I hve probably stupidly thrown it away


----------



## claptonman (Dec 10, 2011)

All the sites I have seen says it can support up to 1333mhz RAM, which isn't that much different than 1600.

Here's some good ones:

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...dr3-pc3-10666/1333mhz/f3-10666cl9d-8gbrl.html


----------



## JoeRAB (Dec 10, 2011)

They should work? Cool beans.  Thanks a lot


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 10, 2011)

If you have a 32 bit OS, your wasting your time and money.


----------



## JoeRAB (Dec 11, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> If you have a 32 bit OS, your wasting your time and money.



i have 64 bit


----------

